
Ask HN: Online Trump Blocker - orsenthil
I am looking for a tool that can block any source of news that mentions or opinionates about Trump. I want my whitelist to be from information outside that subject. What kind of tools can I use?
======
jefflombardjr
Here's one I wrote for facebook to block political posts:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hide-political-
fac...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hide-political-
facebook-p/jagdgefimnlfaclfipennjhllmlcjclo)

Only works on facebook, but better than nothing!

Cheers!

~~~
orsenthil
Thank you!. I don't use facebook. But I use twitter, hacker news, google
(google now), reddit as primary sources. The discussion and opinions about the
term is having a lot of impact and I am trying to reduce that for myself.

------
moonbug
A filter that replaces all mugshots of the smug gurning loon would be
appreciated too.

~~~
blobman
get the nCage Google Chrome extension

------
chinese_donald
I thought politics has no place on HN?

